

How I fixed broken Twitter Card images on WordPress posts - saaser
http://www.cesarserna.com/fixed-twitter-card-images-on-wordpress/

======
saaser
TLDR: Update your robots.txt file to allow Twitterbot to crawl your image
directory, Twitterbot caches your image for 7 days.

HTH

